# Excel highlights multiple cells



## Jeaner (Mar 4, 2009)

I can click on a cell and Excel will highlight several cells. On rows it usually highlights 2, on single cells it will highlight several down and on occasion it will highlight a box of 4 cells. I can zoom in or out, use only the arrow on the keypad instead of the mouse, and sometimes I need to leave the sheet and sometimes it is doing the same thing there and no I don't have multiple pages highlighted. The spreadsheet I am using has 22 pages on it... Help Please!


----------



## Alis (Mar 5, 2009)

I have this problem too, can anyone suggest a cause plesae?


----------



## Jeaner (Mar 4, 2009)

I made the view 100% on all the sheets and I haven't had a problem. :up: I dislike this because I have to move the sheet all the time and that is a pain, but it is far less aggrevating


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

In searching I found others with this problem (I don't have 2007, so I can't try to replicate it), but what I have found as "fixes" (they aren't) are
-make sure your mouse has the correct and most up-to-date driver
-save the file and exit excel, then reopen the file.
-Don't work in page layout view


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

One other possibility is that you saved a template with several cells highlighted and did not give it a unique name, in which case it would have been saved as normal.xlsx, and that would be the default for your workbooks. I doubt this is too likely, but....


----------



## Alis (Mar 5, 2009)

> Don't work in page layout view


That might work, thanks.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Can you look in the status bar (at the bottom of the application window) and tell us everything it says in there? It should start with "Ready" in the left-most corner.


----------

